
Ask HN: Is HN Running Ads? - JadoJodo
I see a post on the homepage titled &#x27;Ecommerce Is Eating The World -- Join EasyPost&#x27; with a link to `https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.easypost.com&#x2F;careers`.<p>The post itself has no voting or commenting ability. Is this a new thing?
======
mtmail
Ycombinator allows its own companies (companies they invested in) to run these
special submissions, via an internal tool I think, at no cost. Explained in
"Can I post a job ad?", second paragraph in the FAQ
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
It's been like this for years.

------
minimaxir
EasyPost is a YC company (YC S13)

